# Coprophagia



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sophie's only bad habit is she eats her poop and am wondering if anyone might have any miracle solutions  that I might not have tried yet. I have never had a poop eater before.

I've had her for 2 months she's 5 months now. Has tried to eat her poop since she first came. 

What I've tried so far is I'm always with her when she is out and I praise her for going, distract her with a toy then spray bitter apple on her poop. This worked for a while although she still always would try to get it, now the spray doesn't always work 100%. 

So now I am using a super bitter gel just started today and it worked great but time will tell.

As soon as she's done going I call her and give her a treat so now she runs straight away from it and to me. But given the chance will circle back looking for it. So for the last 3 weeks or so I have been just cleaning it up while she's busy with the treat or toy, without her seeing me, hoping she will just grow out of the habit.

I've tried Forbid, pineapple, pumpkin in her food with no results. I got some alum powder and mixed it with bitter apple and the hottest sauce I could find, then I put her poop in a bag and mixed it all together (yes I gagged and heaved) then baited our walking route with bits of it. Took her for a walk and she thought it was tasty! uke:

Wondering if anyone has had success with anything I haven't tried or if I keep on doing the treat, put gel on the poop thing, in time she might give it up?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

best thing is simply to pick it up asap. here's more http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/why-pooches-eat-poop1


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you Dave! Good article. That is pretty much what I have been doing. I am still hopeful though I can figure a way to "cure" her of this (I am imagining leagues of poop eating dog owners laughing right now)  so she will be able to go out to potty on her own at times, etc. Plus on walks not to have to be on constant guard.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

behaviors like this are not so much "cured" as they are managed.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> Sophie's only bad habit is she eats her poop and am wondering if anyone might have any miracle solutions  that I might not have tried yet. I have never had a poop eater before.
> 
> I've had her for 2 months she's 5 months now. Has tried to eat her poop since she first came.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but my Hav, Tyler, whom we just lost at almost 18 years, never was discouraged by anything I did and I, like you, tried it all. He was the only dog I've ever had who did this and he, unfortunately never outgrew the habit. Picking up immediately was the only answer I found. Hope,you eventually find the answer. Good luck.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about Tyler. 18 years is amazing but no matter how old it's never long enough. I had a huge lost Christmas Eve also it takes a long time to recover. 

Sorry too to hear about the lifelong poop eating! As Dave says it is something more likely to need managing but I am still determined to mold her little growing mind into stopping. I hear some dogs grow out of it. If not I'll just have to have a big supply of toothbrushes.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I had this problem when I was a puppy a year ago. My Popi cured mi by ALWAYS supervising me when I was on a bathroom break outside. Mi Popi cleaned up any poop immediately. To this day, any poop I make disappears immediately thanks to mi Popi. As a result, I no longer have any interest in eating poop of any kind, other than sniffing the aromas of leftovers on mi walk in the woods (I recommend 2013 Chateau de Bunny, excellent)! I tink if you are vigilant by picking up poop immediately, the problem will go away. Buena suerte (good luck)

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

This is very good to hear! If Ricky can do it, hopefully there is hope for Sophie too. 
I'll keep on keeping on with it and hope she also will forget about it.
I actually had a small taste of the ultra bitter gel I have been putting on her poop as of yesterday and it was so bad I was spitting and groaning for 15 minutes!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Chateau de Bunny, Ricky you are a riot.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

emichel said:


> Chateau de Bunny, Ricky you are a riot.


Si, amigo Benjamino, this is one of mi favorites. It has the bouquet of well fermented nutgrass,with slight overtones of sage blossoms blended in a flowery note. Another of mi favorites is 2014 Eau de Racoon Poop. The aroma is a bit young but overall, very pleasing. Try sniffing it, I tink you will like it. It may be difficult to find in your area, but well worth the search while on your walkies.

su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Ricky needs to write a book on the nuances of poop for dogs LOL.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> Ricky needs to write a book on the nuances of poop for dogs LOL.


Haha! Daisy would find it to be a good read, I bet!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL that's a good point, may not be best to encourage them with too much knowledge


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Both my Havs loved rabbit poop. We have lots in the yard and they couldn't get enough. Even my Bailey, who was never a poop eater like Tyler, always enjoyed a good rabbit turd or two. They must be a delicacy!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That's so funny. It's just so hard to imagine eating any poop would be attractive. But herbivore poop at least isn't as bad as carnivore poop


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

This is what I have been using on Sophie's poop for a few days now. The gel is much more a deterrent for her than the spray. I left her poop in the yard this morning (after calling her off and giving her a treat then taking her in the house so she couldn't see what I was doing). I went out and poured the gel on it then let her out and went in, she went to the poop, gave a tiny lick then walked away. So hopefully if I keep up with this gel in time like Ricky says she will forget to want to eat it.

Amazon.com : SYNERGY LABS 369123 Fooey Gel Sponge Applicator, 4-Ounce : SynergyLabs : Pet Deterrent Sprays : Pet Supplies


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

sandypaws said:


> Both my Havs loved rabbit poop. We have lots in the yard and they couldn't get enough. Even my Bailey, who was never a poop eater like Tyler, always enjoyed a good rabbit turd or two. They must be a delicacy!


I NEVER eat Bunny poop, but the aroma is intoxicating! I particularly like Cottontail.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Yep....pick it up! Forces you to keep your yard clean.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I am always with her when she poops, she now races straight to me for her treat and toy and while she is busy with that, I sneak over and put bitter gel on it. This has worked great she now will sniff it and walk off (everything else I've tried she thought was yummy  I leave the poop in the yard for a while so next time we go out, I go first and put fresh gel on it and then let her out. Then I pick it up. 

So she doesn't really get the opportunity but I am really hoping if I keep this up over time she may get out of the habit and lose interest. I work from home so can always be watching her but it would be really nice if she could go out and enjoy her big yard on her own if she wants sometimes when I can't take a break from work.

Fingers crossed


----------

